# High CPU usage - task manager culprit



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_Im not sure im posting this in right section so if not please move it where it belongs 

Recently I started noticing that fan on my laptop is working more than it should, even when im not doing anything and don't have any programs running. I think its been the case even before, I just never paid enough attention unfortunately.

At first I thought it might be updates since I have had problems downloading some so system kept trying, but each time I would bring task manager up to see what's going on, all I would see is high CPU usage, ranging from 80-100% but then dropping to normal - within seconds.
Didn't think much of it at first, since it would go down to normal cpu values so fast, but started happening more often and each time same - back down to normal within a split of a second.

I searched online and found out that it might be Trojan named Igfxupdate exe but solutions provided didn't help me, since I couldn't find the files to delete (they are supposed to be in Windows\System32 or Windows\SysWOW64). In the end, not even sure that's the case so hopefully - someone here can help?

At the moment I'm keeping task managed open to keep CPU usage down, the only "solution" I have at the moment. I ran AVG's scan, Malwarebytes scan - nothing came up.

I'm on HP Pavillion, 
Win10, upgraded from 8 last year,
AMD A10-5745M APU
12GB DDR3L
AMD Radeon R7 M260

_


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_I just did Microsofts Windows Malicius Software Removal Tool scan - nothing found either. _


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the complete model number and exact product number(P/N) on your HP Pavilion laptop?

Is it being used on a hard flat surface so it can expel hot air properly and not overheat?
Have you examined the exhaust vents to make sure they're not clogged with dust?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

HP Pavilion 17-f019no Notebook PC
P/N J8D29EA#UUW

I use laptop on desk, either glass or wood, i do care about it and i dont let it overheat, if im running something more demanding i use extra fan thingy under it. Exhaust vents are ok, I use canned air regularly and laptop is less than 2 yrs old. 
I was thinking about all that but then.... task manager's cpu usage does come down as soon as i open it and fans stop working as much so... its seems to me more like software than hardware issue but its just my opinion and obviously my knowledge is very limited


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HP Pavilion 17-f019no Notebook PC
> P/N J8D29EA#UUW


HP Pavilion 17-f019n0 Notebook PC(J8D29EA)
Add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.

It came with these specs:
Windows 8.1 64-bit
AMD A10-5745M APU 2.10 GHz quad-core processor
It has a decent benchmark score of *2774*.
AMD Radeon R7 M260 graphics with 2 GB of dedicated video memory
It has a decent benchmark score of *680*.
12 GB(8 GB + 4 GB) DDR3-1333 RAM

If you haven't already created or purchased a factory restore disc kit for that notebook, hopefully HP customer support can provide one for you.
If you have a major issue with that notebook, or if its hard drive dies and needs to be replaced, you'll be glad to have the disc kit.

The Windows 10 upgrade hasn't played well in some notebooks and has caused overheating and battery and other issues.
Whether that's part of your issue or not, it's impossible to tell from here.

I'm not a fan of AVG and prefer to use the built-in antivirus program(Windows Defender aka Microsoft Security Essentials) that comes in Windows 10.
What else have you scanned with besides AVG and Malwarebytes Anti-Malware?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_To be honest I regret upgrading to win10 but too late to go back now. 
But I don't really have any issues with it, haven't had overheating problems, or any of those kind of problems. Only this now, with noticing fan working more than it should and upon opening task manager always seeing cpu usage high.

Haven't done any other scans, don't know which ones I should try? I thought having antivirus and Malwarebytes was enough but I've been meaning to get rid of AVG for a while now, too many popup offers. You think I should uninstall it and activate Defender and do scan? Might have better results than AVG. _


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Personally, I would get rid of AVG and activate Windows Defender(aka Microsoft Security Essentials).
If you do get rid of AVG, make sure to use its removal tool afterwards so it can find and remove any leftover files and registry entries.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Do the following:

Go here, then click the "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.
If you receive a warning that this file is unsafe to download, ignore the warning.
Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.
Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.
Click the "Logfile" button.
When the log appears, save it.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.
After you submit the log, close AdwCleaner. If a warning appears, click "Yes".

Download and save and then install the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware 6.0.1220*
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as toolbars and homepages, it may offer.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version, if it's offered.
After it's installed, don't do anything with it yet.
I'll give you complete instructions for setting it up and using it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm leaving here in about an hour to go to physical therapy and then to work on a computer.
I'll check back here later today, then we can go from there. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_O no hurry, no worries, I really appreciate all your help!  
AVG un-istalled, running defender scan now so... fingers crossed. Ill do other 2 as soon as defender is done  _


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_Defender found nothing.

Here's log from Adw _

# AdwCleaner v5.033 - Logfile created 08/02/2016 at 19:33:26
# Updated 07/02/2016 by Xplode
# Database : 2016-02-07.2 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 10 Home (x64)
# Username : Olivera - 018
# Running from : C:\Users\Olivera\Desktop\adwcleaner_5.033.exe
# Option : Scan
# Support : hxxp://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

Folder Found : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\SweetLabs App Platform
Folder Found : C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\Tasks\SweetLabs App Platform

***** [ Files ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PC App Store.lnk

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

Task Found : SweetLabs App Platform

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\AllFileSystemObjects\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\Drive\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\lnkfile\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\SweetLabs App Platform
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_AP
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_Start_Menu
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\pokki

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\523w1h8i.default\prefs.js] [Preference] Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "Web Search");
[C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\523w1h8i.default\prefs.js] [Preference] Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "Web Search");

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1674 bytes] ##########
# AdwCleaner v5.200 - Logfile created 15/06/2016 at 20:50:36
# Updated 14/06/2016 by ToolsLib
# Database : 2016-06-15.1 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 10 Home (X64)
# Username : Olivera - 018
# Running from : C:\Users\Olivera\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan
# Support : https://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

Folder Found : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\SweetLabs App Platform
Folder Found : C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Pokki
Folder Found : C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Pokki

***** [ Files ] *****

File Found : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PC App Store.lnk
File Found : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_zdnfarmarcade-a.akamaihd.net_0.localstorage
File Found : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_zdnfarmarcade-a.akamaihd.net_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ DLL ] *****

***** [ WMI ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

Task Found : SweetLabs App Platform

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\AllFileSystemObjects\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\Drive\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\lnkfile\shell\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Classes\pokki
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Classes\pokki
Key Found : HKCU\Software\SweetLabs App Platform
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_AP
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_Start_Menu
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\SweetLabs App Platform
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_AP
Key Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_Start_Menu
Data Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page] - hxxps://startpage-home.com/?s=hp&m=start
Data Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page Redirect Cache] - hxxps://startpage-home.com/?s=hp&m=start
Data Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page] - hxxps://startpage-home.com/?s=hp&m=start
Data Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page Redirect Cache] - hxxps://startpage-home.com/?s=hp&m=start
Value Found : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StartupApproved\Run [Pokki]

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\523w1h8i.default\prefs.js] Found : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "Web Search");
[C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\523w1h8i.default\prefs.js] Found : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "Web Search");
[C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] [Homepage] Found : hxxps://startpage-home.com/?s=hp&m=home

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [5117 bytes] - [08/02/2016 20:33:26]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [5190 bytes] ##########


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks like you ran scan with an old version 5.033 and then about an hour later with the current version 5.200.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.
Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.
Click the "Clean" button, then click "OK".
Allow the cleaning process to finish.
When it's finished, click "OK" in each window that appears.
The computer will restart.
When the log appears during restart, save it.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Have you installed *SUPERAntiSpyware 6.0.1220* yet?
If you already have, here are instructions for setting it up and using it.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware.
Click "System Tools".
Click "Preferences", then uncheck "Run in the background (system tray)", then click "Done".
Click "Advanced Settings", then uncheck "Follow shortcuts (*.lnk) during scan", then click "OK - Done".
Click "Click here to check for updates".
When the definition files have updated, click "OK".
Click "Scan This Computer", then click "Quick Scan".
If problems are found during the scan, the number of them will be highlighted in red.
When the scan is finished, click "Continue".
Make sure that EVERYTHING in the list is selected, then click "Continue".
When the removal process is complete, click "Continue".
If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, do so.
Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.
Click "System Tools", then click "Scan Logs".
Select the most current scan log, then click on its magnifying glass icon so it can open and be viewed, then save it on the desktop.
Return here, then copy-and-paste its ENTIRE contents here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_Weird, no idea where that 5.033 came from :x but my fault also I only did scan and didn't do clean yesterday. 
Here it is again, did scan, clean, rebooted and here's log: _

# AdwCleaner v5.200 - Logfile created 16/06/2016 at 11:49:56
# Updated 14/06/2016 by ToolsLib
# Database : 2016-06-15.2 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 10 Home (X64)
# Username : Olivera - 018
# Running from : C:\Users\Olivera\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean
# Support : https://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Folders ] *****

[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\SweetLabs App Platform
[-] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Local\Pokki
[#] Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Pokki

***** [ Files ] *****

[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PC App Store.lnk
[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_zdnfarmarcade-a.akamaihd.net_0.localstorage
[-] File Deleted : C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_zdnfarmarcade-a.akamaihd.net_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ DLLs ] *****

***** [ WMI ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

[-] Task Deleted : SweetLabs App Platform

***** [ Registry ] *****

[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\AllFileSystemObjects\shell\pokki
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\shell\pokki
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\Drive\shell\pokki
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\lnkfile\shell\pokki
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\pokki
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SweetLabs App Platform
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_AP
[-] Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\SweetLabs_Start_Menu
[-] Data Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page]
[-] Data Restored : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page Redirect Cache]
[-] Data Restored : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page]
[-] Data Restored : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main [Start Page Redirect Cache]
[-] Value Deleted : HKU\S-1-5-21-1849326311-1118242734-1081158828-1002\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StartupApproved\Run [Pokki]

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

[-] [C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\523w1h8i.default\prefs.js] Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.defaultenginename", "Web Search");
[-] [C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\523w1h8i.default\prefs.js] Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.selectedEngine", "Web Search");
[-] [C:\Users\Olivera\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] [Homepage] Deleted : hxxps://startpage-home.com/?s=hp&m=home

*************************

:: "Tracing" keys deleted
:: Winsock settings cleared

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [2974 bytes] - [16/06/2016 11:49:56]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [5269 bytes] - [08/02/2016 20:33:26]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [3589 bytes] - [16/06/2016 09:51:25]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S3].txt - [3662 bytes] - [16/06/2016 09:54:05]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S4].txt - [3735 bytes] - [16/06/2016 11:34:39]
C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S5].txt - [3808 bytes] - [16/06/2016 11:47:59]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[C1].txt - [3412 bytes] ##########

_SUPERAntiSpyware's log coming up  _


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_I had 1500+ threats so log file is too long and wouldnt let me post here, unless I did 10 posts or maybe more? 
I uploaded log file here, hope its ok 

http://www.filedropper.com/superantispywarescanlog-06-16-2016-12-16-27_


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
> http://www.superantispyware.com
> 
> Generated 06/16/2016 at 12:16 PM
> ...


Thanks for uploading the scan log.
It shows 1353 "adware tracking cookies", but nothing more serious.
I'm going to assume you selected and deleted them all.
Just to be sure you did, run another "Quick Scan".
After it's done, submit its log here.

-------------------------------------------------------------

You already use Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, but you may not have it set up and are using it correctly, so here are instructions for doing so.

Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.
Click "Settings". then click "Detection and Protection".
Make sure all 3 squares in "Detection Options" are checked.
Make sure "Treat detections as malware" is selected in both boxes.
Click "Scan", then select "Threat Scan", then click "Start Scan".
If it wants to update the definition files first, allow it to do so.
If problems are found during the scan, the number of "Detected Objects" will be listed.
When the scan is finished, make sure to select and quarantine EVERYTHING in the list.
If you're prompted to restart the computer to complete the process, do so.

-------------------------------------------------------------

How is your computer running now, compared to how it was running when you started this thread?

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_Yes all checked and removed with SUPERAntiSpyware  
My settings in Malwarebytes Anti-Malware were same as you told me, did another scan and came up with 0 threats.

I'm not sure that anything changed. I have these 2 screenshots from the other day: 
not doing anything on laptop, no apps or programs running and fan working, not full speed but more than it should for newly rebooted laptop and no programs started_










_Few seconds later: _










_I'll try to monitor it tomorrow, reboot, not run anything and see if fan wakes up for no apparent reason. 
And just to add, its not for a min or 2 or some limited amount of time, once it starts it doesn't stop/slower down until i open Task manager, then it does within a matter of min. _


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Instead of a reboot, do a complete shut down, wait 5 minutes and then power back up.
First then run the Task Manager before you do anything.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click the "Startup" tab and submit the list of startup entries so we can see which ones are Enabled.

I see in your second image that you're using a tune-up program.
Those are the type of programs that we discourage people from using because they usually do more harm than good.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

DaveA said:


> Instead of a reboot, do a complete shut down, wait 5 minutes and then power back up.
> First then run the Task Manager before you do anything.


_I do that actually each time, just for some reason I say I rebooted laptop (blame it on my bad eng lol)  _
-------------------------

_Flavallee, I know about TuneUp and those kind of programs, had it in... forever. Installed it when I got this laptop again and cant say I have had issues with it but then again.... who knows :/

I have too many services running :x 
I see sometimes in Task Manager even Skype running and I actually never use it. I tried finding it in services to disable it but I couldnt. Just an ex of my noob lvl _


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's the "Services" tab.
I need to see the list in the "Startup" tab.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Windows 10 added a LOT of service entries that Windows 7 and older versions don't have, so I leave most of them at their default setting.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_Oh so sorry :/

Nothing much there:_


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your "Startup" list looks good. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OllyN (Jun 13, 2016)

_So in other words... ? Keep task bar open to keep CPU down and shush? lol 
Might be just time to get new laptop _


----------

